# Windows CD wird nicht erkannt



## DanB (9. August 2010)

Guten Tag,

ich habe eine Problem, ich wollte meinen Computer entrümplen, dachte mir nach einer gewissen zeit aber, da ich eh 90% der Daten löschen würde könnte ich ihn doch auch einfach ganz neu aufsetzen, gedacht getan, naja zumindestens versucht!
Ich habe im Bios das CD-Rom Laufwerk als erste Boot Source ausgewählt, wie man es ja normalerweise macht, pc neu gestartet, CD eingelegt, ausgemacht und gehofft , dass der gewünschte Blaue screen erscheint zum Windows neu aufsetzen. Dies geschah aber nie und es kam auch nie die eigentliche Meldung, "Jetzt eine beliebige Taste drücken", wollte dann die CD mal so öffnen im Arbeitsplatz, das geht aber auch nicht, er zeigt mir einfach nur eine leere CD ohne Inhalt an. Wenn ich sie aber in den Laptop tue öffnet er gleich die Windows CD und zeigt auch den Inhalt an.
Ich habe schon überall im Internet gesucht und auch schon einiges ausprobiert, aber nicht hat geholfen, hättet ihr vllt irgendwelche Tipps woran es liegen könnte und wie ich meinen PC wieder neu aufsetzen kann!


DanB

P.S.: An der CD liegt es 1005 nicht, da ich ihn davor shcon einmal neu aufgesetzt habe und das ohne jegliche Probleme.


----------



## Blut und Donner (9. August 2010)

Vl. Liegts auch am CD-laufwerk?


----------



## DanB (9. August 2010)

Ich denke nicht, da es sonst alle CDs erkennt.


----------



## Blut und Donner (9. August 2010)

Falls du 2 CD-Laufwerke verbaut hättest, hättest du dann auch das richtige in das 1st Boot Device eingetragen? Bzw. hast du dannach die Bioseinstellungen gespeichert? (Ging mir schonmal ähnlich)


----------



## Lausbua (9. August 2010)

Was passiert denn, wenn du bei den BIOS-Einstellungen _nur_ von der CD bootest und alle anderen Boot-Devices im Bios deaktivierst? Sofern dein Mainboard von CD booten kann und die CD selbst bootfähig ist, _muss_ er so booten - andernfalls passt entweder deine Hardware oder die CD nicht.

Achtung: Sofern dieser Trick funktioniert, vergiss nicht, beim ersten Reboot des Setups wieder die Festplatte in der Bootsequenz zu aktivieren.


----------



## DanB (9. August 2010)

Naja habe ur ein Laufwerk von daher achte ich kann man auch nur eins Einstellen und wie geht das denn genau mit dem deaktivieren und dann wieder aktivieren?

Und naja und selbst wenn ich das so mache, wie kann er denn booten wenn er sagt die CD ist alle, wie gesagt ist sie aber nicht, zeigt ja auch der Laptop an!

P.S.: Habe das P5K SE dürfte also von der CD booten können und wie gesagt, habe es ja shcon einmal neu aufgesetzt mit genau den gleichen Computer Komponenten, allerdings ohne jegliche Probleme.


----------



## Lausbua (9. August 2010)

Also wenn du nur ein optisches Laufwerk hast, kann hier nichts verwechselt werden.

Ich setze mal voraus, dass du weißt, wo du die Bootsequenz in deinem Bios findest. Dort findest du die folgenden Einstellungen, wobei der exakte Wortlaut jedoch von Bios zu Bios geringfügig variieren kann. In Klammer findest du die Möglichkeiten, welche du haben solltest.

first bootdevice: (none / floppy / harddisc / cdrom / other)
second bootdevice: (none / floppy / harddisc / cdrom / other)
third bootdevice: (none / floppy / harddisc / cdrom / other)
try other bootdevices (yes / no)

Hier setzt du das "first" auf "cdrom", "second" und "third" setzt du auf "none", und "try other bootdevices" setzt du auf "no".

Was passiert denn, wenn du mit diesen (sinngemässen) Einstellungen booten willst? Was steht am Bildschirm?

Das "Aktivieren der Festplatte" würde in diesem Fall dann bedeuten, dass du das "second bootdevice" auf "harddisc" setzt, "first bootdevice" kannst du belassen wie es ist. In diesem Fall versucht dein PC dann bei jedem Start, zuerst von der CD/DVD zu starten. Und wenn dort keine bootfähige CD/DVD eingelegt ist, versucht er eben, von der Festplatte zu starten (was dann auch gelingen sollte).

Edit: Nur weil du im Explorer auf der CD keine Daten siehst, heisst das noch nicht zwingend, dass das Medium auch tatsächlich leer ist. Ich vermute eher, dass es sich hierbei um eine Recovery-CD handelt, wo die Daten aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht sichtbar sind. Vom Prinzip her in etwa vergleichbar mit einem Kopierschutz auf einer Filme-DVD.


----------



## DanB (9. August 2010)

Hahah wie bei fast 90% der Fälle ist es nicht die Mechanik die das Problem macht sondern der Mensch, kein Wunder das er nicht bootet, wenn man ihm ne Office 2003 zum Booten gibt, naha sah genauso aus und hatte das WIndows XP Zertifizat drauf, komische sache, naja Tschuldigung dafür, nun habe ich aber das Problem, da in der Windows Hülle die Office CD drinne war, aber nicht in der Office Hülle die Windows CD war wie ich ihn jetzt reboote ohne CD, den Code habe ich ja, dass wäre nicht das problem, ist es möglich mir die CD irgendwo runter zu laden und dann meinen Code zu benutzen?


----------



## sympathisant (9. August 2010)

jepp. das sollte funktionieren und ist auch legal. da du ne gültige lizenz hast und das mit deinem key gegenüber MS sogar nachweist.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=2fcde6ce-b5fb-4488-8c50-fe22559d164e&displaylang=de


----------



## DanB (9. August 2010)

Das ist jetzt was genau? Sieht so klein aus mit 370mb!


----------



## sympathisant (9. August 2010)

oke. hab nicht richtig gelesen. das scheint nur das servicepack zu sein ..


----------



## DanB (9. August 2010)

Kann man es sich denn überhaupt auf der ofiziellen Seite runter laden?


----------



## sympathisant (9. August 2010)

hab gerade mal gesucht und nichts gefunden. scheint also nicht zu funktionieren. bleibt wohl nur, sich ne cd oder n iso irgendwo zu beschaffen und dann mit dem eigenen key zu registrieren.


----------



## DanB (9. August 2010)

Ich hätte hier noch ne ungeöffnete Microsoft Windows XP Professional rumliegen, ist aber eine Recovery CD für nen Fujitsu PC, habe aber sonst auch nur Home Edition, das würde nicht gehen oder?


----------



## Palimbula (9. August 2010)

Recovery CDs funktionieren in der Regel nur bei dem Gerät, bei dem sie beigefügt waren.


----------



## sympathisant (9. August 2010)

probiers aus.


----------



## DanB (9. August 2010)

Naja wie gesagt hatte davor ja Home Edition, denke also den Code kann ich dafür nciht benutzen und kann es denn da zu irgendwelchen Probleme kommen und gibts echt keine Seite wo ich mir die Home Edition runterladen kann und dann übern Stick oder so booten?


----------



## Freakypriest (10. August 2010)

Bei Microsoft melden auf deren hompage. In der Regel kann man seine Win7 runterladen sofarn alles regestriert ist.


----------

